# Flying with dewlaps



## WammenMan (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DadWiPqpug


----------



## davemakuta (Jul 11, 2008)

Great video! Thank you for sharing


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Now that was a great birds eye view. I really liked the dive at the end.
Logangrmnr


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow! That Was Cool, Thanks For Sharing, They Or In My Wanted List, Along With Ny Flight And Tippplers


----------



## serinus (Nov 3, 2009)

*dewlaps*

great footage!
any pointers or tips on training would be great, not many people flying these in the uk!


----------



## dewlap1 (Nov 28, 2009)

*Flying*

That was great! I always wanted to fly with my Dewlaps, looks like so much fun, fast! A fancier here in the States has a camera on his Skycuttters.

Thanks again
Bill


----------

